# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  विंडोज १०

## uttarakhandi

विंडोज १० , २९ जुलाई को लांच हो गई. किन मित्रो ने अपडेट किया l  अपने अनुभव शेयर करना चाहेंगे ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

विंडोज 8 से बहुत ही fast हे

----------


## anita

मुझे Error दिखा रहा है 
CPU not supported

जबकि i5 2.60 है 
4 GB ram है

----------


## uttarakhandi

लगता है की इंतज़ार ही ठीक रहेगा

----------


## ravi chacha

........

----------


## ravi chacha

............

----------


## ravi chacha

................

----------


## ravi chacha

................

----------


## ravi chacha

...........

----------


## ravi chacha

...........

----------


## ravi chacha

...........

----------


## ravi chacha

...............

----------


## ravi chacha

...............

----------


## ravi chacha

...............

----------


## ravi chacha

..............

----------


## ravi chacha

..............

----------


## ravi chacha

................

----------


## saurabhcol

agar kisi ko windows 10 activate karne ki trick chahiye to ....tell me

----------


## ravi chacha

> agar kisi ko windows 10 activate karne ki trick chahiye to ....tell me


मेरे पास तो असली वाला है जी

----------


## Mr. laddi



----------


## Mr. laddi

सेव किये हुए मैप्स कैसे देखें

----------


## SANJU06

मित्रो..
मुझे win 10 डाऊनलोड करना है ....कोई रिज़ुमेबल लिंक हो तो देना ...

----------


## vinayak

मित्रो..
मुझे win 10 डाऊनलोड करना है ....कोई रिज़ुमेबल लिंक हो तो देना ...

----------


## Shree Ji

> मित्रो..
> मुझे win 10 डाऊनलोड करना है ....कोई रिज़ुमेबल लिंक हो तो देना ...


भाई torrent try करो

----------


## vinod09

विंडो 10 एक्टिवेशन का कोई तरीका हो तो कृपया बताये !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saurabhcol

कमांड प्रोम्प एडमिन प्रायिकता के साथ खोले और स्टेप फॉलो करे 

Copy and Paste:


slmgr /ipk W269N-WFGWX-YVC9B-4J6C9-T83GX
Wait for the message box popup that the key is installed.


Now type the following command and press Enter
slmgr /skms kms.xspace.in
Again, wait for the message box.


Finally, enter the following command:
slmgr /ato

----------


## anita

> कमांड प्रोम्प एडमिन प्रायिकता के साथ खोले और स्टेप फॉलो करे 
> 
> Copy and Paste:
> 
> 
> slmgr /ipk W269N-WFGWX-YVC9B-4J6C9-T83GX
> Wait for the message box popup that the key is installed.
> 
> 
> ...



अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## Manchala

एक सदस्य सीधे सीधे विंडोज १० की सीरियल की दे रहा है सार्वजनिक रूप से और धन्य है 


सच्ची में खाली ही खाली है

----------


## anita

> एक सदस्य सीधे सीधे विंडोज १० की सीरियल की दे रहा है सार्वजनिक रूप से और धन्य है 
> 
> 
> सच्ची में खाली ही खाली है



ये पहले से ही अंतर्जाल पे बिखरी हुई है 

कहो तो २ ४ कडियाँ भिजवा दू

----------


## Manchala

हा हा हा 

तो अंतर्जाल पर बिखरे हुए सभी तरह के सॉफ्टवेअर की कड़ियाँ यहाँ पर देने से आपको कोई हर्ज नहीं है यही कहना चाह रही है ना आप ?

----------

